# verschachteltes json verändern



## Panda9296 (20. Feb 2021)

Hi ich sitze schon den ganzen tag dran und finde einfach keine Lösung: Wie kann ich den ein Objekt meiner api (Json) verändern... genauer zu dem verschachtelten property:

da würde ich gerne hin... das auslesen ist kein problem da ich das komplette Objekt bekomme und dann einfach per attribut das array hole aber wie kann ich jetzt einzelne Karten ändern: 

so hol ich mir die Karten problemlos:



(cards["cards"]) da hole ich mir genau das array aber ich kann es irgendwie nicht mehr ändern-.-. Wenn das json nicht verschachtelt wäre würde es kein Probelm geben
um jetzt das zu ändern hatte ich die ganze zeit mit put oder patch gearbeitet:
es will aber einfach nicht ^^. das this.ROOT_URL_CARDS ergibt genau das json von oben und wenn das topic hinten dran gehängt wird komme ich über der id raus es fügt quasi eine neue karte mit einer neuen property 0 ..1  ...2 ein je nachdem wie oft ich es probiere


----------



## Neumi5694 (10. Jun 2021)

Spontan würde ich sagen, du musst das geänderte Array als Ganzes neu zuweisen.
Eventuell musst du auch vorher eine Kopie davon erstellen, aber ich denke, das, was du ausliest, ist bereits eine Kopie.


----------



## mrBrown (10. Jun 2021)

Code bitte als Text, nicht als Screenshot...


----------



## mrBrown (10. Jun 2021)

Willst du lokal irgendwelche Objekte manipulieren oder willst du per HTTP irgendwelche Serverseitigen Resourcen manipulieren?

Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Ersteres ist einfach nur ein `x.y = a`, letzteres ist aber völlig frei, je nachdem wie der Server implementiert ist – ohne den zu kennen kann da niemand was sagen.


----------

